# Mobile style (beta)



## Patchouli (Feb 6, 2015)

The mobile style is now available for use.

It's a little rough around the edges. So if you come across any bugs or have suggestions to improve the style, feel free to post it here. 

*If you run across a bug*

Phone/tablet model?
What are you using? Android? iOS? Something else?
Browser? Does the problem only happen in that browser or in others too?
Any addons?


----------



## Laix (Feb 6, 2015)

Model: iPhone 6+
Platform: iOS
Browser: Safari
Addons: None

This is a really cool idea and I've been waiting for this for years. 

Unfortunately it's not working for me, although I think that may be because it's a 6+ but idk. 



The  of the forum is oriented for mobile but if I scroll down, it looks like .


----------



## Zaru (Feb 6, 2015)

I'm suddenly getting ads that weren't there before, and they make the page much longer to scroll.

Opera Classic on Galaxy S2 with Android 4.2.2


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Feb 6, 2015)

iPhone 5s, iOS, Safari

Can't zoom in/out


----------



## Wolfgang Grimmer (Feb 6, 2015)

thank u patch


----------



## Patchouli (Feb 6, 2015)

Laix said:


> Model: iPhone 6+
> Platform: iOS
> Browser: Safari
> Addons: None
> ...



Initially, this only really works when the phone's held horizontally.

A vertical-friendly revision will be something I'll work toward. :3



Zaru said:


> I'm suddenly getting ads that weren't there before, and they make the page much longer to scroll.
> 
> Opera Classic on Galaxy S2 with Android 4.2.2



I don't know what foul wizardry causes this.

I just left all the ad code alone. 



WAD said:


> iPhone 5s, iOS, Safari
> 
> Can't zoom in/out



Well then.


----------



## SLB (Feb 6, 2015)

Yeah what zaru said. 

Pretty much every post has an accompanying ad to go along with it.


----------



## Zaru (Feb 6, 2015)

Tazmo had a face down ad trap card ready for years, just waiting to activate it when you were least expecting it


----------



## Patchouli (Feb 6, 2015)

Moody said:


> Yeah what zaru said.
> 
> Pretty much every post has an accompanying ad to go along with it.





Zaru said:


> Tazmo had a face down ad trap card ready for years, just waiting to activate it when you were least expecting it



Gonna have to look into this, because that's definitely not supposed to happen.


----------



## SLB (Feb 6, 2015)

but other than that, the layout seems nice.

it's odd at first with the avatar placement, but overall, i like


----------



## Krory (Feb 7, 2015)

Nice sentiment but Trin's skin is better in every way for me on my tablet.


----------



## Demetrius (Feb 7, 2015)

it only works horizontally? i can't use my phone horizontally, it's too clunky for my tastes, i can't type as fast as i'd want to when doing so either 

:[

i'll take a look at it and give you some feedback soon though


----------



## dream (Feb 7, 2015)

Moody said:


> Yeah what zaru said.
> 
> Pretty much every post has an accompanying ad to go along with it.



Should be removed now.


----------



## SLB (Feb 7, 2015)

Dream said:


> Should be removed now.



Yup. All good now.


----------



## BlackBearD (Feb 9, 2015)

Nexus 5
Android
Firefox
and for my win cards, addons: Ghostery+ABP proud user of the best adblocker ublockOrigin for about a year.
all the skins styels with no ads.

but good job for the mobile style, looks and feel nice


----------



## Deleted member 73050 (Feb 11, 2015)

I should suck your dick for doing this.


----------



## Cromer (Feb 12, 2015)

Blackberry Q5
Blackberry 10 OS
Opera Mobile

Works as advertised. The placement of the repbar in relation to the avatar is a bit wonky in consistency.


----------



## Deleted member 161031 (Feb 16, 2015)

When I visit my profile, there's barely any room for VMs. If I click "Check conversation" the issue is solved

Model: Samsung Y
Platform: Android
Browser: No idea
Addons: I use ABP or phones and I block Java and images


----------



## Deleted member 375 (Feb 16, 2015)

LG G3, Android, Chrome, and no add-ons.

Works and looks good on my end so far.

Edit: Besides of what ane said.


----------



## Deleted member 161031 (Feb 24, 2015)

Patch, did you change anything?

There is way too much space in usernames now in my phone.


----------



## Aeternus (Feb 24, 2015)

I'm on my phone right now and it looks pretty good, although being able to switch to vertical, would be great.


----------



## Cromer (Jul 14, 2015)

Is this still working? I've suddenly been switched back to KLK, and switching to every other skin still works...except for the mobile skin.


----------



## Patchouli (Jul 14, 2015)

Cromer said:


> Is this still working? I've suddenly been switched back to KLK, and switching to every other skin still works...except for the mobile skin.



Seems to be working for me.

Not sure why NF's booting you to the KLK skin. 

Will forward Preet to this.


----------



## Cromer (Jul 14, 2015)

Must have done something, because mobile is back now, thanks!


----------



## Ral (Jul 15, 2015)

Too many ads, it stretches the page to infinity and beyond!

Why not try this bad boy?



Would save you guys the trouble of shrinking table size....it also has mobile device detection. I have the XML already because I have a vb.org verified account.

Holla.


----------



## dream (Jul 16, 2015)

Ral said:


> Too many ads, it stretches the page to infinity and beyond!
> 
> Why not try this bad boy?
> 
> ...



I have a superior mobile style that can be used but that needs a bit of help from Mbxx to get up and running.  That shouldn't be an issue.  The main problem is getting an ad free mobile style available for everyone.  That needs permission from Tazmo which might be hard to get.  I'll work on it.


----------



## Kobe (Feb 1, 2016)

why NF is not on tapatalk? Too much work?


----------



## dream (Feb 1, 2016)

Kobe said:


> why NF is not on tapatalk? Too much work?



Requires us to upload some files to the forum root directory.  Problem is that we'll need Mbxx to do it since no of us, NF staff, have access to it.  Getting him to do stuff like that is rather nearly impossible.


----------



## dr_shadow (Feb 2, 2016)

Dream said:


> That needs permission from Tazmo which might be hard to get. *I'll work on it*.



Are you going to inhale some hallucinogenic drugs inside a Native American tipi on top of a remote mountain?

Because that's the only way I know to communicate with spirits from other planes of existence.


----------



## Toby (Mar 12, 2016)

Phone: iPhone 6s
OS: iOS 9.2.1
Browser: Safari, Opera Mini, Chrome, Opera Coast
Addons: Adblock plus
Skin: Mobile Test 3

Rating: 4/10 for vertical
Rating: 6/10 for horizontal 

It's better than any other skin we have, but nothing is scaled well. I'm better off using the black and orange Narutoforums skin, and tilting the phone horizontally to pinch for stuff. 

However when I tilted the phone this mobile beta 3 skin looked good in Safari. So that is good. Navigation is not very reliable but still  decent.

I ran Safari once with and once without Adblock plus. It did remove the biggest banner-ad, but not the text ads. If the text ads are from adsense, then they might be served externally, on a different host than the banner ad - or this simply reflects a whitelisting on adblock's side, based on advertising standards.

Is there a testable mobile skin in vbulletin we can try modifying? Might be possible to move the ads further down the page...


----------



## Gunners (Mar 12, 2016)

Does it automatically disable images? That'd be pretty good.


----------



## Itachі (Jun 26, 2016)

Can't edit posts anymore and there's no login option on the front page.


----------



## Demetrius (Jun 26, 2016)

On mobile? Are you using the dark skin?


----------



## Itachі (Jun 26, 2016)

Trinity said:


> On mobile? Are you using the dark skin?



Yup and yup


----------



## Aphrodite (Jun 26, 2016)

Itachі said:


> Can't edit posts anymore and there's no login option on the front page.



To log on i generally have to go in a thread and towards the bottom a log on link appears. I generally stay logged in on my phone.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Demetrius (Jun 26, 2016)

You can, however, it's a small ass button that Mbxx wound up not changing for more visibility 
So you gotta squint

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Demetrius (Jun 26, 2016)

and I'll try yelling at Mbxx to fix it in the meantime


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Jun 26, 2016)

For clarification, it's not small it's just skinned poorly and is camouflaged in the dark background; it's directly to the left of the Reputation button.

By the way, dark skins have always sucked.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Itachі (Jun 26, 2016)

Stephanie said:


> To log on i generally have to go in a thread and towards the bottom a log on link appears. I generally stay logged in on my phone.





Trinity said:


> You can, however, it's a small ass button that Mbxx wound up not changing for more visibility
> So you gotta squint



Thanks


----------



## Demetrius (Jun 26, 2016)

I mean "small" in comparison to the other buttons, not literally small

It can easily be modified, but Mbxx and Tazmo are territorial so rip


----------



## Toby (Jun 30, 2016)

Original v1 skin 
Sony experia z5 compact 
Opera for Android browser 

Looks great.  No issues.  Helps to use a browser with a search option now that we have so many sections to browse through.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Jun 30, 2016)

does the mobile version allow you to see the last poster that replied to a thread because that is sort of an irritation of mine from the transition


----------



## Demetrius (Jun 30, 2016)

only landscape mode allows that


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Jun 30, 2016)

what is landscape mode and how do i shot web


----------



## Demetrius (Jun 30, 2016)

turn your phone the other way
like a ps vita


----------



## Aphrodite (Jun 30, 2016)

I just learned something new too lol

ty Trin


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Jun 30, 2016)

what the fuck who uses their phone like that

fucking animals


----------



## Demetrius (Jun 30, 2016)

portrait is more natural and faster in terms of being able to type and stuff

landscape is more for videos, not sure why XF coded it like that, maybe it's less responsive if you add the usernames and threads


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Jul 1, 2016)

still doesnt work but w/e rip


----------



## Demetrius (Jul 1, 2016)

wot


may be because of your screen size/resolution
shouldn't effect it unless your phone is much smaller than i imagined


----------



## Demetrius (Jul 1, 2016)

i'm gonna laugh if it literally cuts off at the dark gray


----------



## Toby (Jul 1, 2016)

So that Android phone was wack and I'm back on iOS for my iPhone 6S

Anyway, I uploaded screenshots for each skin now from my phone. Behold!


Also, you can actually preview the mobile site using  if you're interested. As a lazy desktop master race person, this is my path. 

Relevant for the skinmasters @Patchouli @Trinidad


----------

